# Getting Stove To Work



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Ok, I will admit I am not the greatest cook in the world.
But one thing I love when camping is my Steak with BBQ sauce, potatoe's cooked in the fire embers and beer.

But none of that is complete without my Garlic Bread. New trailer (2 weeks old), so I thought, lets overkill and try out the stove in my 26rs.

1. Turned the knob to Light Pilot and pushed down button
2. Put head in oven and sniffed for propane








3. after a few min of giggling lit match to pilot valve
4. Pilot light lights up and nice little blue flame
5. Let go of pilot light knob to turn to 300degreees
6. Pilot light goes off

Repeat steps 1-6 for 20min with no luck.

So is there a trick to lighting these ovens or was it just a simple fact of me getting to much propane fumes?

Thanks
Kos


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I have experienced the same thing on step 5: Let go of pilot light knob to turn to 300 degrees, pilot goes out.

When the pilot is lit, sometimes I need to keep the knob pushed in for about 20 seconds and just let the pilot burn. Then I SLOWLY release the knob. That does it for me.

Also, light the stove burners first to get gas in the stove lines.

Randy


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Let it sit on the pilot for a couple of minutes first. The Safety thermocouple must be full up to temperature before the main gas valve will light.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Agree with Castle Rock Outbackers...

I have to light the pilot and sort of let it warm up before Ilet go to turn on the broiler ... if i do it tooooo fast it goes out....


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

So I got home and tried all the suggestions and nothing.
Looks like I have to take it in to get them to look at it.
I can get the pilot light to work as long as thier is a flame from a lighter. I can even hold it near the main oven outlit and get it to spew propane and can light that as well with a lighter. But as soon as I take the lighter flame away, everything goes out.

Kos


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

You may have air in the lines. Get the top burners to light , let it burn for a for minutes, then turn them off and try to light to oven. Like others have said , once the pilot lights keep holding in the button for 30-45 seconds. It should stay lit .


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sounds like the Pilot safety thermocouple is not see the temperature or has failed. Should be a quick fix at the dealer.


----------

